# I need crew



## Captain Woody Woods

Looking to do a late afternoon, overnight trip in 2 weeks, sometime between the 17th and the 20th. Wahoo fish on the way out,then stop at my AJ hole for some livebaiting and then continue on to Petronius to get in some tuna action, maybe move over to the steps anddrop a couple lines for swords. Depending on conditions in the morning, we'll either troll or put the kite out around the rig. Boat is 27 cape horn, I have all the gear. Just need to throw in on ice/fuel, which is probably gonna run $150-200 a person, give or take. No kids, NO BOOZE, experienced anglers preferred. This is no bottom bumping trip, but if time allows, we will stop at a couple grouper holes on the way back.PM if interested; gotta have 4 people to make it work


----------



## P-cola_Native

PM sent, not sure if it went through though.


----------



## fish_0n

PM sent!


----------



## lingfisher1

pm sent


----------



## dailysaw

pm sent


----------



## BlueWater2

Would Love to be part of this trip !! Have some great Black Barts for the Hoos and just about anything else. Chuck Gladden, Cell # 449-8485,,,,Thanks


----------



## tjkfish

Interested call Tom Kelly 850-982-6107


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

i am usually reluctant to let people bring their own tackle, but you might can talk me into it. im just stubborn and have an excellent arsenal already that puts fish in the boat


Oh and by the way, i dont call ANYONE. if yall wanna fish bad enough, yall can call me or PM me.


----------



## ironman172

Well then..... pm me your number Woody!!!!....and one day I will be knocking on your door.:grouphug


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

hey guys, sorry, i havent had a computer for the past few days. trip cancelled due to huge seas. huge seas makes for good surf though, so get your board and meet me out there. we'll try it again soon...


----------



## P-cola_Native

> <DIV class=b>Today</DIV>Southwest winds around 20 knots becoming west late in the afternoon. Seas 7 to 10 feet. Bays and coastal waterways rough. Numerous light to moderate showers. Tides 2 feet above normal through early afternoon. </DIV>


Yeah, I'd say that's a little stout for the Cape Horn.


----------

